# freaking out. was this undigested food or worse?



## NotchJohnson (Jul 31, 2002)

Man, every day just gets worse. Today I went and was happy that most everything looked normal and all except ONE lone stool that was more purple and black (surrounded by the brown). Looked like a giant raisin actually. I even poked it with a q-tip and it wouldn't go through it, it was that hard.I'm wondering, I ate quite a number of red purple grapes last night. I've seen the undigested grape skins before. Could this loner just have been the skins undigested? Everything else in the toilet looked ok, normal colors and all. I'm just freaking out now because of what I've read about seeing dark black colors in the stool, or when people have mentioned tar.


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

I would wait and see what happens over the next couple of days. I know it is worrying but could very well be the grapes. I remember when I ate some beetroot... boy did I freak out the next day..


----------



## NotchJohnson (Jul 31, 2002)

I hate the waiting! Argh!The more I think about it, the more I'm sure it was the grape skins. I've passed them undigested before and that's pretty much what it looked like. This time, maybe because my stools were actually formed and not loose is why it collected together. And I would think by poking it with a q-tip (as gross as it sounds) should have passed through it like any other stool in the bowl.My second bm of the day was normal and brown so...


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I have seen whole pieces of corn (when I used to eat corn). I have seen whole peanuts (when I used to eat peanuts). I have seen apple peelings when I used to eat apples.....) I wouldn't worry about it too much, especially since the other looked alright, but it is worth mentioning to your doc the next time you go.


----------



## NotchJohnson (Jul 31, 2002)

someone correct me if i'm wrong, but if it was blood making it dark, wouldn't it make all the stools dark and not just one? And if it was blood, would it make the stool have a hard grape-like shell?


----------

